# Lowest temp a otocinclus affinis can take?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I want real world data and not what's posted all around the net saying like 20-25C. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

What temp are you thinking? I would imagine they will be fine in water slightly cooler than 20C for a bit, but I wouldn't imagine it would be good for the fish.

ps, where did you get the Oto affinis.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Got the first otocinclus at Petsmart and totally fat bellied it.  The second is from Lucky's and is skinny.  

Thinking ~18C


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I would not put it in 18C. These are tropical fish after all, and they would be healthy at all in a 18C. Go invest in some heaters.

ill go have to look at luckys. Never seen an affinis before...all I ever see are the vittatus


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Oto's are from the same areas of Brazil that plecos are therefor from 24 to 27C. You could push it and go a degree higher or lower, but the quoted amouns of 18 and 20C are a no no


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitch said:


> I would not put it in 18C. These are tropical fish after all, and they would be healthy at all in a 18C. Go invest in some heaters.
> 
> ill go have to look at luckys. Never seen an affinis before...all I ever see are the vittatus


Affinis was at Petsmart (Hwy 7 & HighTech) and I thought the Luckys one was a 'Batmanni' (Batman).


----------

